# Alpha Legion - Prophanos and his warband



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Never been much for fluff writing but I have played fluffy armies for some time now.

This army started a long time ago with a five man colour test. At the time I had no idea what type of chaos army it would be. The blue/green colour scheme happened by accident and then I stopped painting them for a year or so painting the 'thior'lan hunting cadre' in the meantime. You can see that 2000 points plus Tau army in the painting section.

I decided on Alpha Legion and was lucky I think in that the blue/green kinda suits them.

I am now getting these guys ready for a campaign weekend in May 2007 and will try to explain my thoughts.

The first squad completed became squad two. I did change the armour trim from bronze to silver at this time. I also chose orange as the contrasting detail colour for the army. The theme of the army as including lots of lightning claws and melta guns also appeared now.










After this squad I painted some cultists. These are now in semi-retirement as I expect to face mainly space marines at the weekend and I'm not convinced of thier utility in this. I used a warhammer beastmen box and a cadian box to get me 40 cultists with the use of the bits box as you can see. The contnued use of orange to denote power weapons continues. Grey flesh continues also.










Next came prophanos himself, I like the model and it is intended that he deep strike to support the raptors.










The next project was a predator. I planned to have two eventually but I hate painting vehicles (the results probably explain why). It is also semi-retired. 










The next squad is squad one, it is identical to squad two. I will use different helmets throughout to identify squads.










After that I saw a sorceror model liked it and painted it. It doesn't appear in the army yet.










Then the raptors appeared. I haven't used them before in my large Wordbearers army so I'll squeeze them in as shock troops. Note the lightning claws and melta guns. I didn't like the raptor models so I made my own from khorne beserkers (for the appearance of movement) and old raptor wings. In the future these may be promoted to chosen with daemonic flight.










For the weekend I also need a 400 point force. I never play 400 point so I have no idea what will work. The five man troop choice has a power weapon and melta gun and two three man bike squads have a single lightning claw and plasma gun. I know there are seven bikes but I was sent an extra one.



















The five man squad is in progress I'll post as they improve. The rest of the army for may is three six man havov squads, one with heavy bolters and two with missile launchers. All with infiltrate, MOCU and tank hunter.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far my man. One suggestion entirely non paint related, take pics in front of a light blue or white piece of paper. The absence of the surrounding colour will make the models stand out more and details easier to see


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks I'll give it a try. I did start with that I had way too much light for a long exposure and the result would burn out your eyes like a class 4 laser.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You could try a black background instead if you are getting too much light but it can some times make the models reflect a bit.

I love your Alphas, its nice to see them in an original scheme


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Got squad three finished a few minutes ago. Tried that white background idea and they seemed to come out OK.










I paint fairly quickly but only to gaming standard really. I intend to post a tutorial for anybody else who is unlikely to win golden daemon.










Next is a havoc squad with missile launchers but I only paint at weekends so probably a break now until next week.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Much easier to pick out details. And for tabletop quality, these are definitely on the higher end of the scale. Keep it up.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> They are way fucking cool mate. The scheme is shit hot. Hope to see the rest of your army once its finished.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys, just 3 squads of havocs to go :shock:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

gogo!  i love the color scheme and about the cultist, im pretty sure from looking them over and vash can back me up, there pretty useful, heh imagine a cultist leader charging with furious charge and a power sword, then stack melta bombs on em


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

A few of the havocs completed. Only 15 sets of power armour to go :?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Team photo as of todays date.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet looking army!

Nice work on them mate, a good original force.   


'Cough Gallery cough'


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very striking looking army Cabbage.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The next installment,










This squad of tank hunting heavy bolter boys will have two more marines, as will all three squads of havocs making them six strong. I don't ussually name squads but these guys look like they are wielding scythes so hence 'reapers'.

I have only ten models left to paint for this army which thanks to our very own ROYEMUNSON I now have and intend to get stuc in today.

I played 1500 against ROYEMUNSON's Angels Vermilion army (Get some pictures in mate) at the weekend. It was a makeshift list with only one squad of havocs. I made mistakes and because I couldn't control any areas of the board was handed my arse due to lack of firepower and mobility.
Hopefully when the havocs are able to dominate some fire lanes my enemies will not have such an easy time hemming me in.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks to ROYEMUNSON I managed to get heavy bolter heads for the reapers and that squad and the first squad of missile launcher havocs are now complete.

Only six models to go and I have the 1900 points required for the campaign weekend. With the sorceror I can then put 2000 points on the table.

More pictures to follow this weekend when I get my camera back from ROYEMUNSON.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I didnt see those heavies!

Very nice!

It will be a damned nice army to see on the table. Take full-scale pics!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it man, really nice colour scheme that is sustained and doesn't hurt the eyes.

Really love the heavy bolters/chainsaws. I would not like to assualt that squad at all.

How is it that you do your green?, I releise its inked but what colour is underneath it?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Anphicar you will have to be quick if you want to see it on the table as most of his armies arn't on there long!!!  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

royemunson said:


> Hey Anphicar you will have to be quick if you want to see it on the table as most of his armies arn't on there long!!!  :lol:  :lol:


Very harsh  

It is two coats of scorpion green.


----------



## sherz (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice Army...

When I finish the new Wolves on Wheels army I will come round and take you and munson on... are you doing a daemon prince for theis army?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

No plans currently but I am tempted to tart up the old Word Bearers boss. But then again as long as I run them as Alpha Legion I'm not sure it would be fluffy?

With the new codex coming out they will definately be reinforced with terminators and probably some of the new daemons and spawn models. Probably no Alpha Legion then so no fluff problems.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Right all finished ready for warhammer world.

Pictures tomorrow I hope.


----------



## hogsfather (Oct 22, 2008)

They look Great!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow talk about serious threadomancy here. Last post was over a year ago.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

What can I say? They look great! Very good effort here. :victory:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Jeepers, these guys have been in containerised storage for the 16 months I have lived in the middle east.

Talk about lost in the warp. However they will be out to join the unaligned and word bearers next summer for apoc games.

(I swear I didn't pay anybody to resurrect this :angel


----------

